# trenton fishing club



## fishinbryan (May 23, 2012)

I have been lurking here for a while and noticed a lot of you guys know a lot about the fishing in the area. I was fishing the GMR in Middletown ad Trenton last Sunday and when i came back to the car at one of the spots I had a flyer for the Trenton fishing club. I was wondering if anyone had any info on it or were even members. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

I was a member of the club for a few years. Great place for channels and a lot of big flatheads in there. My PB was a 44 pounder. They also stock it with trout in the spring. I quit going when I got a new boat. Stop by and talk to some members, friendly bunch of people.


----------



## fishinbryan (May 23, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

How much is a membership

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinbryan (May 23, 2012)

$75 for an April to April membership for a family and they have a clubhouse you can rent 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds good, how do you join
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinbryan (May 23, 2012)

I will pm you the number when I get home from work

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am interested. Where is this located at? Do they have a website also? I live in middletown


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

What other species does this lake have?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Where is this lake located at? Because I know where the trenton fisherman club building is located in trenton but dont know where they fish at?


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Im still waiting on pm from fishinbryan, ill share the info when I get it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

The lake is located on Jacksonburg Rd. North of Rt. 73. Drive west on 73 out of Trenton. First road to the right is Jacksonburgh. Take a right and the lake is on the right about a mile up the road.


----------



## fishinbryan (May 23, 2012)

Sorry I got hung up at work then had the family thing all weekend 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

